
Is This Inscribed Stone a Forgery – Or the Answer to America’s Oldest Mystery? - smacktoward
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/05/lost-colony-roanoke-virginia-eleanor-dare-stone-mystery/
======
masonic
(autostart video)

